# How the EPA is actually doing us a disservice



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have found that well-intentioned people often cause more harm than good because of their good intentions but lack of understanding of a problem.

To wit: I have a horse that needs to be stalled and fed a high energy diet. A significant part of her diet is molasses. This, and her manure, attract flies by the gazillions.

Spraying her stall and areas around it with conventional fly sprays helps slightly but, for the most part, is ineffective. The commercial sprays I've tried are either permetherin or pyretherin based. And almost all fly sprays are based on one of these two chemicals.

Personally, I am not going to go through the time, effort and hassle to get a license just to spray for flies occasionally. Nor do I want to hire a "professional" applicator to come in every 30 days. And I believe this applies to most people.

Net result: I believe that, because of the ineffectiveness of these chemicals, the EPA restrictions actually are causing insecticide resistance to develop. Most people will buy the weakened down product and this causes insecticide resistance to develop in flies.

I believe the same thing applies to all farming usage of insecticides and herbicides: The "good" intentions of the EPA are actually contributing to herbicide resistance in row crops.

Just thinking.....

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was just saying the same thing about rat & mouse bait.I think they eat it like candy!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think both of you have a lot of merit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought basically that's all EPA did was doing us a disservice...

They certainly don't make anything easier or better IMHO... most useless agency in the gubmint.

Later! OL J R


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Resistance arrises naturally any time you use pesticides. The quicker subsequent generations occur and the more genetic variation you have in a species the faster resistance develops. Chicken barns have had to rotate fly spray and larvacides for almost as long at they have existed. You can use all the dose you want but areas surrounding the application area get weaker doses. There is no way to draw a line with perfect application on one side and no exposure on the other.

(edit - type was supposed to be time)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> The commercial sprays I've tried are either permetherin or pyretherin based. And almost all fly sprays are based on one of these two chemicals.
> 
> Ralph


Have you tried Tempo?It's more of a premise spray then an area spray but its a different chemical family.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Have you tried Tempo?It's more of a premise spray then an area spray but its a different chemical family.


Got some on order

Thanks.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Tempo has lost much of its effectiveness on flies here, still hits the other creepy crawlies hard. The last year or two that I sprayed a premise spray at the dairy I was using Cysmic, which I think is a generic version of Demand. None of the premise (residual) sprays I have ever used were restricted use. The various aerosol "dairy bomb" fly sprays are still using the same active ingredients they were 15-20 years ago and they seem to work just fine.


----------

